

The new Bing - dnyanesh
http://www.bing.com/explore/newbing

======
computer
I just went to [http://www.bing.com/](http://www.bing.com/) for the first time
in ages. It seems to have achievements/medals in the top right (the 0/5
thing). That seems like a very unprofessional thing for a company like
Microsoft?

~~~
drharris
It's the Bing Rewards logo. Not sure why it says 0/5, but if you have a bing
rewards account it displays your points there.

------
userulluipeste
Bing front-page: "This feature isn't available yet in your country or region"

Really?

------
contextual
Bing is just a middleman for the NSA. No thanks.

